# Blogging? HELP



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

We are in process of having a new website designed and designer wants me to write like 30 blogs to pre-load. I am not an english major, and don't think of myself as creative on paper. And topics anyone can suggest would be REALLY appreciated.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If I could do all that I'd already be blogging myself.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy Crap...............It takes me a day per article just to pump out my literary rubbish 

I write about anything...............paint, cost to paint houses, jobs we have done etc. 

Tell him/her you always start at No1. You will work on the rest from there. 

Some of the blokes here have made an art form out of blogging


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

that request is too much at one time. It is greatly to your advantage to start blogging and to add new content regularly. if you have separate areas its nice to blog about jobs and have the photos there. all aspects of painting like prep, colors, finishes all interior or exterior aspects. as long as its good content.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess the idea is that they can be pre-loaded and set to post every couple weeks (new content) thus making that portion of the website virtually maintenance free. Same with any specials. They can be pre loaded and set to automatically expire and load the next one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a lot to come up with at once, and when you "churn" that much out, it is usually not the best content.
Does he/she want you to write the content for the pages or just blog posts?

You could start writing a post on:
Each of your services
About your company/employees
About your process
The materials you use
How to hire a contractor
What to expect
A before and after of several jobs, with testimonial
Think of every question a customer has asked you and write a post on it.

If you can, hire it out, there are some great content writers that will work with you to create content specific to your expertise and area. PM me and I will give you the name of a great one.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

All of it. Services content AND blogs


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Visit other painting sites for ideas. I've bought a lot of articles in the past. The majority were spun content that needed fixed, but at least it was a start.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> If I could do all that I'd already be blogging myself.


You make up for your blogging deficiency with facebook page mastery.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wørd.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wørd.


Palabra.

I saw that you are or were on a advisory board for a pretty hip looking new HD Film company on fb. Cool stuff.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Palabra.
> 
> I saw that you are or were on a advisory board for a pretty hip looking new HD Film company on fb. Cool stuff.


I am and I have no freaking idea what its all about. Its super secret stuff I reckon.


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd say save yourself the trouble... You don't have to write that much :/ Get the designer to show you how to use the 'Big Complicated Interfaceamajig that's Waaay Over Your Head' ;P kidding, it's kid's-stuff, if you can write an e-mail you can do it.

Then blog about your jobs... Take some photos (people love photos, before / afters and whatnot) and talk about some problems you found, how you solved them, what you thought about whatever new-product... It doesn't need to be a chore


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

We are in a very competitive local for roof cleaning and painting. I just started our painting pages but really haven't started marketing them. Have been marketing for roof cleaning for many years..very competitive term.

I use blogs to push my site also. Make sure it is ORIGINAL content that is not the same **** over and over again. We had to trim one of our blogs content after panda..

Panda/Penguin will show its ugly face with an update again soon and flush all the spam down the toilet. I believe they are trying to make the system hit for just the keywords without the city/town. They are trimming spam atm IMO better then ever. Youtube spam (owned by google) IMO is going to be the next area where the BAN hammer nails spammers.

They just did Exact domain name spam bans..loving google for doing this. But a few seemed to sneak through in my area, I think if your site is old they give you a get out of jail for free card. But how long will that last?

I'm sticking to old fashioned tried and true seo panda is a mean beast and will kick you out so fast your head will spin.

Anyone else a blogger that has accurate info regarding PAnda and how it has affected the blog?


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

Panda's great. I've been flipping domains for 5 years and saw how cluttered things got when cms-systems worked google over.

Google is now paying more attention to url structure ie: services/painting/interior

Which is awesome. This helps ensure that content is relevant, Google gives priority to sites with a wherever.com/services/painting/interior URL (especially one leading to a feed/blog/steaming page) over sites with say a URL of wherever.com/interior-painting-services

You can categorize posts on blogs, and thus create a URL(& corresponding keyword for them) Categorization provided a quick way for people to grab keyword-rankings... 

They could have the same posts on two feed pages that have different URLS (interior-painting / exterior-painting) and both feed/blog/streaming-pages would Kick-Butt in the search-rankings...

Google couldn't tell that both pages were the same, Because penalizing blogs for having the same posts on different pages would screw up the rankings of good-blogs that have the same post on their homepage as in their categorized pages...

Still learning, but that's my two cents.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your post.

I have found info that suggest the same idea that you are suggesting with url structure. And have looked at the results and it seems the deeper the link the better it ranks..

SCares me though...few years back I added pages not posts to my blog and the structure looked like this : www . blogseo.com/roof-cleaning/roof-cleaning-service-areas/roof-cleaning-anytown.html 

I picked up a hefty url spam penalty rightfully so as that is some spammy shiot! 

Thinking about making a page with the url structure you suggested with less keyword stuffing. If I do it I'll report my findings....

Thank you please share some more blog info!


----------

